# S-channel fatal error(80)



## Nordic (Sep 21, 2012)

When you become the family geek, all computer problems come to you. My grandfather is getting the following error repeatedly:

s-channel fatal error (80)
event id - 36887
user - system

The best description of the error I found is:


> As a general comment from a Microsoft engineer, This error message indicates the computer received an SSL fatal alert message from the server ( It is not a bug in the Schannel or the application that uses Schannel). Sometimes is caused by the installation of third party web browser (other than Internet Explorer).



My grandfather will not use anything but IE. He keeps bugging me about it, and I don't know what to tell him.

What could it be? How can I stop it so he stops bugging me?


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 21, 2012)

Well by the description you found it's a Secure Socket Layer(SSL) error. The 3rd party thing might be a good angle to pursue(Thinking some "add on bar" he may have installed inadvertently for example) Give his browser a good going over?


----------



## Nordic (Sep 21, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> Well by the description you found it's a Secure Socket Layer(SSL) error. The 3rd party thing might be a good angle to pursue(Thinking some "add on bar" he may have installed inadvertently for example) Give his browser a good going over?



Nah. Maybe I should describe my grandfather. He is above the average person with computers, just not a computer geek. He is meticulous though. No browser add ons. You are right that he might of installed something recently. I will ask him about that.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 21, 2012)

Just guessing really other than being sure about the SSL error.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 21, 2012)

set the system clock


----------

